# Laptop + Finger Nail Polish Remover



## Lanther

My wife left her laptop sitting on the couch and my little girl poured her fingernail polish remover all over it.  I took out everything i could and let it dry over nite.  This morning it would power on fine but this afternoon when she tried it all 4 of the lights in the upper right corner comes on and it powers back off.  Do you think it could still have some remover inside it?


----------



## bigsaucybob

i would assume so. that cant be good for ur computer. try taking it apart and really giving it a good look over. something might be permenently damaged.


----------



## Geoff

My guess would be that its short circuiting comething, it reminds me of when i spilled water all over my PC Speakers remote.  A lot of the lights were on and all of the dials and stuff were messed up.  it lasted for several days or a week, but then it went back to normal.  Although yours isnt water, so i dont know if it will go away.  I would do what bob said and take it apart and look it over to make sure that you get any little bit that may be left.


----------



## bigsaucybob

wat u might wanna do but might be worse is let it run and maybe it will dry itself off and basically solve its own problem. but it could just make it worse.


----------



## Hairy_Lee

last i heard, nail polish remover is a solvent based on an alcohol type substance. i would assume that it would have evaporated very quicky, however i wouldn't be suprised if it has gone some damage to the printed circuit board.
if you have accidental damage in the insurance for it i would make a claim for it


----------



## vortmax

yea, acitone will etch a printed circuit board.  Best bet is to pull it apart and take a look, or if it's under warentee call them and act innocent as to what happened.


----------



## Lax

> yea, acitone will etch a printed circuit board.


Depends on how strong it is and what the concentration of alcohol in the nail polish remover was.

Best thing you can do is try and pull the warrenty gig, see if they'll replace it. If not see if there's a computer place you can drop in to see if they can diagnose it.


----------



## Lanther

Thanks for the replies.  The thing seems to be workin somewhat now.  I am going to take it apart and check everything to see if any of the boards are scarred up.


----------



## Geoff

Just to let you know, most warranties are void if you open the laptop up.


----------



## Lanther

Yeah want be that big a deal warranty is already gone on this


----------



## tractorboy

Do you see anything on the display ?  you may want to try reseatting the ram. make sure the power is off and remove the battery.  You may want to try and clear cmos, unfortunately , with a desktop that is easy, with a notebook it is not. You may want to email your manufacturer and ask them what they think is wrong and how to clear cmos...you can leave out the part about the fingernail polish remover for the time being, try the ram first...may have come lose when you disassembled.

also i saw a notebook that would not boot till the battery was removed, seems the bats are smart now and have logic that can go bad, so try bootin' without the bat.


----------



## Lanther

Took everything out and let it all sit in front of a fan all nite seems to be working good now.


----------

